# Sensor de temperatura



## manu_azpiazu (May 25, 2005)

Tengo que realizar un trabajo de un sensor de temperatura, las especificaciones que tengo que cumplir es que mida de -10ºC a 50ºC, sin contacto con el objeto a medir, a la salida debe de haber una tension entre 0 y 10V y el error debera ser menor del 2%.

Lo primero que tengo que hacer es buscar el sensor, pero no se cual sera el mejor para esta aplicacion...
Creo que me serviria una fotorresistencia InSb o un sensor piroelectrico. 
Otro problema que tengo es que no se tratar con ellos puesto que lo que tengo son temperaturas en grados centigrados y lo que miden estos sensores es luz.

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar...
Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 25, 2005)

La solución es sencilla, utiliza un LM35 el cual es un circuito integrado en encapsulado TO-92 especialmente diseñado para sensar temperatura, de por si el cuerpo de este integrado es el sensor.

La gran ventaja de este integrado es que su voltaje de salida es linealmente proporcional a la temperatura en grados centígrados, su variación de 10 mili voltios por cada grado centígrado, en un rango de -55°C a 150°C y una precisión de ±¾°C a full escala Lo mejor de este integrado es que no necesita calibración (mejor imposible).

Después solo resta que le hagas un circuito de span con un amplificador operacional y listo.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## manu_azpiazu (Jun 17, 2005)

Muchas gracias Li-ion por tu respuesta!. La verdad es que al final me decidí por utilizar un sensor de infrarrojos de la marca Raytek. Igualmente muchas gracias. 

Ahora me gustaría preguntar acerca de como podría realizar el circuito de span. 
Comento que para -10ºC tengo una tensión de salida de 234 mV y para 501ºC tengo 624 mV. 

Lo que creo que tendría que hacer seria quitarle a la señal un offset de 234 mv y ponerle una ganancia de 26 aproximadamente. 

Lo que no se es como podría realizar el circuito con un Amplificador Operacional no inversor por ejemplo, o mejor aun si hay algún bloque especifico que me haga esto. 

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## marliog (Mar 9, 2006)

hola, estoy buscando información acerca de SENSORES INFRARROJOS DE TEMPERATURA, pues estoy haciendo un control para esto y hasta ahora solo he leido la temperatura con LM35 utlizando el PIC16F877A.

Me intereza mucho esta clase de sensores, pues si logro utilizarlo sería fantastico para mi proyecto. La principal duda que tengo es si estos los puedo encontrar aquí en Colombia.

Agradesco la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## zack (Oct 27, 2006)

Creo que un termpoar tipo j y un convertidor de ohms a voltaje es la solucion, caro pero sencillo.
www.weidmuller.com


----------



## JOSE CARLOS BRAVO (Mar 18, 2008)

hola tengo una duda sobre un sensor de temperatura para poder calibrarlo en un rango de 20c a 150c, etoy utilizando el LM324, LM35 y LM3914; pero no se como elegir las resistencias que van el comparador para manejarlo a ese rango a medir


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2008)

Si tienes ganas, leete esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/termometro-polimetro-12972/


----------



## JOSE CARLOS BRAVO (Mar 18, 2008)

gracias fogonazo


----------



## hamanu12 (Jun 5, 2008)

hola yo tengo otra duda, si requiero usar un sensor de temperatura para introducirlo en agua, cual es el sensor que puedo usar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC)

Depende de que presicion pretendas:
Puede ser:
Un diodo
Un transistor
Una resistencia PTC
Una resistencia NTC
Una termocupla 
Un sensor aplicado LM35
Etc

Un simple diodo (1N4148) te puede dar muy buena presicion en un rango -50 +150º


----------



## trutos (Jul 30, 2008)

mmmm hola amigos miren yo tambien tengo que realizar la segunda parte de mi tesis igual requiero medir la temperatura del agua de mar, y he pensado en ocupar el LM35 he introducirlo al agua peroaun nu se si es el mas adcuado para utilizar, que opinan ustedes?


----------



## itvboy (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola, yo disenie unos sensores de temperatura para chumaceras de equipos de campo. Primero encapsule un DS1820 solito, a distancias cortas funciono, pero a distancias un poco mayores se vuelve inestable la lectura. Asi que despues redisenie el sensor, ahora tengo el DS1820 que es el sensor digital de temperatura, PIC12C508 que lee el sensor directamente, un max487 que envia la senial a distancias grandes, un regulador de voltaje para compensar caida de tension y capacitores para filtrar ruidos. Funcionan de maravilla. No te compliques la vida con el LM35. Utiliza el DS1820 y encapsula todo, con esto no tienes filtracion de agua.


----------



## trutos (Ago 6, 2008)

ok gracias itvboy lo voy a probar y luego te cuento los resultados a ver que opinas , nos vemos pronto en el foro....


----------



## trutos (Ago 6, 2008)

antes que nada una consulta mas , ahy algun efecto en la medicion de la  temperatura al encapsularlo dentro de un tubo de ensayo de laboratorio y luego sumergirlo al agua de mar, a todo esto va a estar a 40 cm bajo el agua... espero su opinion..


----------



## marvinxela (Ago 25, 2008)

como es qe puedo medir temperatura con un diodo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2008)

marvinxela dijo:
			
		

> como es qe puedo medir temperatura con un diodo ?



Leete esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/termometro-polimetro-12972/


----------



## ismaelima (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola, como va, estoy investigando para la medcion de temperatura y quisiera saber con que sensor puedo medir hasta los 2500ºC, por lo que creo con un LM35 no se puede, que podria hacer en este caso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2008)

Esa temperatura se puede medir solo a través de la radiación emitida por el objeto "Caliente"


----------



## osborn (Sep 1, 2008)

Utiliza un sensor de temperatura a corriente, los de Analog Digital son buenos y faciles de usar


----------



## rocanlover (Oct 8, 2008)

Estoy diseñando una alarma para incendios con un circuito combinacional. sus entradas deben ser un sensor de luz, sensor capacitivo, switch y fotodiodo.
Se como aplicar los primeros tres. Tengo una duda, el fotodiodo solo es emisor de infrarrojo? porque lei que era sensible a los rayos infrarrojos y puede funcionar como un fototransistor por lo que pensaba usarlo como sensor de temperatura pero creo que no es posible. 
a) En caso de que se pueda como puedo hacer un sensor de temperatura con el fotodiodo
b) Que otro tipo de sensor se puede hacer con un fotodiodo ademas del de presencia y como se hace

Si tienen diagramas de los circuitos seria de mucha utilidad.

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2008)

ismaelima dijo:
			
		

> Hola, como va, estoy investigando para la medcion de temperatura y quisiera saber con que sensor puedo medir hasta los 2500ºC, por lo que creo con un LM35 no se puede, que podria hacer en este caso?


Seré curioso: ¿ Qué cosa tenés que medir, que se pone a 2500 ºC ?


----------



## anaid (Mar 5, 2009)

hola soy nueva aqui, he estado buscando un acondicionamiento de señal para 3 sensores de tem el lm355, ptc y rtd, si alqui sabe de construir estos acondicionadores please ayudeme
! ops:


----------



## matiasn (Abr 19, 2009)

Hola!. soy nuevo por aqui. Necesito que alguien me acesore sobre sensores de temperatura sin contacto, a una distancia mas o menos de un metro. en un rango de 60 a 80ºC. Que tipo de sensores se encuentra mas facil en el mercado? y de que tipos los hay?
Una vez que me decida por el sensor mi ideas es pasar la información por un pic y luego mostrar los datos por la computadora. Como veran mi mayor problema es la distancia desde la cual debo medir la temperatura.


----------



## ulabarri (May 19, 2010)

hola a todos tengo que realizar un proyecto de un senson de temperatura pid con un lm35 y un pic16f87, ye enlenguaje c si alguien sabe como se hace esto le agradeceria de su ayuda gracias


----------



## Meliklos (May 27, 2010)

ulabarri dijo:


> hola a todos tengo que realizar un proyecto de un senson de temperatura pid con un lm35 y un pic16f87, ye enlenguaje c si alguien sabe como se hace esto le agradeceria de su ayuda gracias



perdona que no te pueda ayudar con la programación pero quería saber como resolviste el circuito para la captura de medicion de temperatura??

por que estoy en la misma que vos... me trabe en la programación... pero me quedaron dudas del circuito previo al micro...
me podes dar una mano?

gracias!! saludos!!


----------

